# ADA RGB Solar vs Chihiros RGB (video)



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

A short video with some thoughts about the ada rgb solar and the chihiros rgb.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

The Chihiros RGB is low light? Are you speaking in terms of visibility/spectrum or actual PAR/PUR?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

varanidguy said:


> The Chihiros RGB is low light? Are you speaking in terms of visibility/spectrum or actual PAR/PUR?


 PAR data is here:
Chihiros is weaker..






















A known known..  even considering the wattage differences..













another mentioned light in the vid:


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> PAR data is here:
> Chihiros is weaker..
> 
> 
> ...




Weaker, yes. But wouldn’t the PAR values recorded there still qualify as medium/high light?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, but it depends on who you talk to, how much CO2 ferts and which plants...


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

That's not really a 1:1 comparison though. The Chihiros light that's supposed to compete with the Solar RGB is their RGB Vivid.

https://www.facebook.com/chihirosaquatic/videos/chihiros-led-rgb-vivid/361317807738792/


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Yes, but it depends on who you talk to, how much CO2 ferts and which plants...




True. You’re like the lighting guru, thank you for your posts.

I’m considering the Chihiros RGB for a new 45cm tank, going to focus mostly on shrimp and maybe some nano fish as far as livestock, but I’d like to be able to support a nice scape. Paintball co2 will be part of the setup. Was thinking s repens carpet, AR mini, maybe some less common crypts if I can get ahold of them, moss, and some colorful stems. Was looking for a light that could be adjusted for the higher end of medium or lower end of high. Maybe Thrive S since it’ll mostly be for shrimp and aquasoil or maybe dirted.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't think its really a good comparison if i'm being honest.

The ADA Solar is designed for a 90cm tank the Chihiros that it's being compared to is designed for a 60cm-80cm tank. There is a more powerful Chihiros for a 90-120cm. Either way you can't really compare two lights where one is 10x the cost of the other IMO.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chihiros X400. It's the Chihiros RGB Vivid but smaller.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Guys I made this video for "fun" to show some differences between them on the same scape. I am a hobbyist and not going to buy a chihiros rgb vivid just to make a good comparison video. Do whatever you like with this video. There is no point in comparing ada rgb solar to twinstar s series for example because GreenAqua already did that. I know a lot of people will start with the chihiros rgb and on this video they get an "idea" if you pay 10 times more what the difference will be. Ofc it's still a video but gives an idea. It's basically a low light LED vs high light LED. Hard to make a scientific comparison yes but that was not the goal lol. I am no light expert. Just some thoughts about this LEDS.



asteriod said:


> The ADA Solar is designed for a 90cm tank the Chihiros that it's being compared to is designed for a 60cm-80cm tank.


ADA RGB Solar one unit is made for 60-90cm....??



varanidguy said:


> The Chihiros RGB is low light? Are you speaking in terms of visibility/spectrum or actual PAR/PUR?


Yes "low" umol for plants


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> Yes "low" umol for plants




According to the PAR data, it’s capable of high light at about 12 inches (30cm), maybe not extreme. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

varanidguy said:


> According to the PAR data, it’s capable of high light at about 12 inches (30cm), maybe not extreme.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah well you can also hang it in the tank and make it very high light…. But I don’t suggest it with water in the tank LOL. The chihiros hangs above the aquarium and who has a tank with 25cm height? I don’t think thats the average Ha. The light is med light at most. Not high. What is twinstar and solar then? 9999 sun power????????


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> Yeah well you can also hang it in the tank and make it very high light…. But I don’t suggest it with water in the tank LOL. The chihiros hangs above the aquarium and who has a tank with 25cm height? I don’t think thats the average Ha. The light is med light at most. Not high. What is twinstar and solar then? 9999 sun power????????
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk




On a larger tank, that’s a valid point. But on a nano tank, with 2-3 inches of substrate, 30cm above would still put the light 4 inches above the rim.

But on larger/deeper tanks, it’s common to double up on lights unless you get one of the powerful nicer lights like the ADA.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

varanidguy said:


> On a larger tank, that’s a valid point. But on a nano tank, with 2-3 inches of substrate, 30cm above would still put the light 4 inches above the rim.
> 
> But on larger/deeper tanks, it’s common to double up on lights unless you get one of the powerful nicer lights like the ADA.



IMO the chihiros rgb is great bang for the buck. But if you have “high standards” you probably will upgrade later on. Maybe invest in a “good” light from day 1. But the market develops also fast... It’s not that easy to choose. The chihiros wasnt doing it for me on 80cm tank, the spread is not good. On a 60cm the light can do fine if you don’t aim for color stems. I think the twinstar or solar does a better job for that. I think twinstar and ada does a way better job in terms of research before launching a product. Chihiros seems to copy just other brands quick as possible. But again it depends on what your goal is. As said in the video I prefer twinstar. I think you get good quality for the price. Ada is very overpriced. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> IMO the chihiros rgb is great bang for the buck. But if you have “high standards” you probably will upgrade later on. Maybe invest in a “good” light from day 1. But the market develops also fast... It’s not that easy to choose. The chihiros wasnt doing it for me on 80cm tank, the spread is not good. On a 60cm the light can do fine if you don’t aim for color stems. I think the twinstar or solar does a better job for that. But again. I think twinstar and ada does a way better job in terms of research before launching a product. Chihiros seems to copy just other brands quick as possible. But again it depends on what your goal is. As said in the video I prefer twinstar. I think you get good quality for the price. Ada is very overpriced.
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk




That’s a fair point. In the new “nano” I’d like to do some AR mini and maybe super red ludwigia. Trying to find what can reliably get the job done without breaking the bank.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nigel95 said:


> Ada is very overpriced.



Yea.. for a "dumb" light.. The tech to make it more flexible is both cheap and easy...


THAT is what I find most annoying..


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Yea.. for a "dumb" light.. The tech to make it more flexible is both cheap and easy...
> 
> 
> THAT is what I find most annoying..




Yes I agree. This is why I probably get 2x 120sp (Twinstar) on my next 120x60x50 Instead of 2 solars. (Keep solar on 80). 

On the other side I learned a lot from the solar. Because I run a low plantmass scape and it forced me to have a better balance with this light output (ferts,co2 cleanliness). 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Nigel95 said:


> IMO the chihiros rgb is great bang for the buck. But if you have “high standards” you probably will upgrade later on. Maybe invest in a “good” light from day 1. But the market develops also fast... It’s not that easy to choose. The chihiros wasnt doing it for me on 80cm tank, the spread is not good. On a 60cm the light can do fine if you don’t aim for color stems. I think the twinstar or solar does a better job for that. I think twinstar and ada does a way better job in terms of research before launching a product. Chihiros seems to copy just other brands quick as possible. But again it depends on what your goal is. As said in the video I prefer twinstar. I think you get good quality for the price. Ada is very overpriced.
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I know this is old as hell - and I'm not even going to read it all... but I'm hoping that after the decision you came to, you went with the ADA Solar RGB... it's been consistently killing it for me on my 90P btw, demonstrating that you get what you pay/par for (lol sorry) considering the other light couldn't handle 90cm.


----------

